

iPhone 5 Benchmarked: The Fastest Smartphone in the Land - shakyboy86
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2410034,00.asp
Apparently, the iPhone 5 seems to be the fastest smartphone guys at PCMag have ever tested.
======
KirinDave
Can you imagine any other phone warranting this article? "Recently released
phone with new parts faster than previously released phone with older parts."

~~~
bryanlarsen
Certainly. Gadget sites have it as headline news every time a new phone is
faster than all previous phones. It only happens several times every year. The
iPhone 5 will probably be dethroned by the Optimus G in November.

It's big news for gadget sites, but it apparently only warrants 4 upvotes on
Hacker News. That feels about right.

------
FireBeyond
Interesting…

"Fastest smartphone in the land (even though older hardware beats it on
1/3-1/2 of the metrics, which are not evenly weighted by any stretch)".

Also, Jellybean has widely been shown to be more performant than ICS on the
same hardware (S3 included), so one wonders why ICS was used (after all,
software that was released yesterday should probably be compared to software
released in July, not December last year, before the hardware came out), for a
fair comparison, right?

------
ippisl
Does this speed still matters for people who aren't gamers ? Isn't the
experience already "good enough" ?

~~~
JackC
Off the top of my head, it might be relevant to face recognition, or the new
real-time (?) panorama stitching, or image processing in scanning apps, or
advanced paint apps (properly-smearing finger paint?), or HTML5 apps (say,
Google Maps), or Garage Band, guitar amp simulators etc ...

Mostly it's stuff that people only do rarely. But the big exception is the
browser -- render time is still something we worry about in desktop browsers,
so I bet it'll still mean something for mobile browsers for a while.

~~~
beej71
Gaming and video rendering are another couple that could use more CPU.

------
kurrent
it's worth mentioning that a samsung galaxy s3 on jellybean (4.1) is A LOT
faster than the the s3 running on 4.03 tested here.

